# Am I correct that this is torpedo grass?



## lawnn00b (May 15, 2018)

I have a large patch of this taking over in some bermuda. It's a lighter/brighter green.

I thought at first it was just a different kind of bermuda, but I've learned a couple things and I think this is torpedo grass.

If it's not identifiable from this shot, I welcome some educational feedback on what would need to be present / seen, to better identify this.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

https://images.app.goo.gl/EFigz6KJVZWDEEdk9

I still think you are dealing with bermuda. The photo of torpedo grass above is courtesy of Mississippi State.


----------

